# Zane RDA by Fusion Vape Customs



## DoubleD (17/9/15)

22mm post less RDA

1st batch has already been sold out at a whopping $110 

















Twisted420 Review:


----------



## zadiac (17/9/15)

And so it begins. The age of the postless RDA 

Looks nice though, but I still like the Pi2 more.


----------



## DoubleD (17/9/15)

I love the thought of that  
Post less RDAs appeals to me in the looks department, Pi2 takes the win but this Zane deck looks pretty shweet too, not so sure about the top cap though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (18/9/15)

IMO this look already outdated, yes postles but the topcap is fugly

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD (18/9/15)

andro said:


> IMO this look already outdated, yes postles but the topcap is fugly



Totally agree, I cant stand the top cap


----------



## kev mac (19/9/15)

DoubleD said:


> 22mm post less RDA
> 
> 1st batch has already been sold out at a whopping $110
> 
> ...



Pretty.


----------



## kev mac (19/9/15)

DoubleD said:


> 22mm post less RDA
> 
> 1st batch has already been sold out at a whopping $110
> 
> ...



420's right,$110.00 is too much this day and age for an RDA.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

